

Show HN: Oyster Hour - Find Oyster Happy Hours - ogoog
https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/oyster-hour/id862906367?mt=8

======
ogoog
A little background on this:

I really like Oyster Happy Hours (when Oysters are sold at a discount, usually
$1, and also usually with other drink and food specials). However, I realized
that it was very hard to find where and when all of these events were
occurring, especially in NYC.

So, I built an iPhone app that makes it easy to see nearby Oyster Happy Hours,
based on your location and the current time. I manually compiled data on over
100 Oyster Happy Hours for this, and we currently have data for NYC and San
Francisco.

If you like oysters and live in either SF or NYC, check it out!

